# Cateye Stealth 50



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

*Cateye Stealth 50 GPS*

Hey all, I have been considering a GPS for a year or so now, but did not feel like spending $300+ on a Garmin 500 w/cadence. I saw the bike show news that the Cateye Stealth 50 is coming out soon and will accept a cadence sensor with an msrp of $150. Sounds like it would be perfect for me (plus I have a bunch of Performance gift cards).

Does anyone know the release date? Everything I see online says February-ish, but I wondered if anyone with LBS connections has heard of a more concrete date. 

Also, has anyone actually used one yet? Again, someone with connections has to have seen a demo/beta/early release of the GPS since production release is coming soon. Just looking for some feedback, that's all. Something to get excited about when it is 18* outside here in Ohio.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm interested in the Stealth 50 as well. The $150 price point and small form factor sounds really good to me. 

According to Bike Rumor, Cateye is "working on getting it approved for downloading to Strava and Training Peaks, too."


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Emailed Cateye to see if they would share a date, and got the following response.


Our new CC-GL50 "Stealth 50" model cycle computer will be available 3/1/13 with an MSRP of $150.00 USD. See CC-GL50 | CATEYE for more info on the Stealth 50. Find an authorized CatEye dealer near you at FIND A U.S. DEALER | CATEYE.

Best regards,
CatEye America Customer Service


----------



## huffman (Sep 28, 2008)

I have an Edge 500 but have told my LBS I want the first Stealth 50 they get. The mount on my Edge failed very early (it has to be held in place with Velcro & a rubber band) and I've always been impressed with the Cateye products I've bought in the past. Will be interested to see if either HR chest straps I have from Garmin & Polar will work with the unit. From their website "The Stealth 50 is a simple power meter that is ANT+ compatible, so it works with CatEye or third party ANT+ power, heart rate, cadence and speed sensors." Hopefully so but if not it won't be a deal killer. It's about time somebody gave Garmin a run for their money.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Ok, wow, this is an interesting product. I'm currently rolling with my Garmin Oregon hiking GPS. This looks like a great price point, depending on what it comes with...


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Bump.

Anyone have any luck in acquiring one?


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Last word from my LBS is end of March.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

The Stealth 10 will be available on 3/8/13 and the Stealth 50 will be available on 5/1/13. Sorry for the confusion and subsequent delay.

Best regards,
CatEye America Customer Service


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for following up!


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

They (10 & 50) are finally on sale.


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

My Cateye wireless computers all have problems acquiring data from the speed and cadence sensors while my Lumina 650 light is powered on. Can I use my existing Cateye cadence and speed sensors with a Stealth 50, and if so, will I continue to experience interference from my Lumina 650?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Keoki said:


> They (10 & 50) are finally on sale.


Where did you find the 50 on sale?


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

How accurate is the real-time speed measurement on these GPS units? Is it better than an accurately set wired or wireless sensor? It would be awesome to get one of those, I need a new computer anyway.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

heybrady said:


> Where did you find the 50 on sale?


My mistake. Only the 10 is available for sale. 

Cateye CC-GL10 Stealth 10 Cycling Computer


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anybody know if the stealth 50 has an elevation gain feature?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't believe it does. 

Also, noticed that Performance has it up on their site with a 5/3 availability date. Hoping for a double points weekend sometime around then.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Shooooot. I think that would be a really cool feature. Anybody know if the Garmin 200 does?


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

You can always upload to strava or another map tool and get your elevation that way. You just won't have elevation in real time. But is elevation a real time stat you need?


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Real time is not important. I was unaware that you could get elevation by uploading to strava or such. Thanks for the info


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

FYI, I just noticed Tate Labs is making a BarFly mount for CatEye computers.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Ppopp said:


> FYI, I just noticed Tate Labs is making a BarFly mount for CatEye computers.


Combine the Tate labs mount, Cateye Ant + HR strap and the Stealth 50 and you have the perfect setup under $200


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Why is the Tate labs mount better than the one Cateye comes with? It's pretty low profile and easy to use.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Universal Cycles has Stealth 10s in stock for $108. No 50s, but they show a price of $135. If that ends up being the price, I don't see the point of the 10. For $27 more, you get ANT+. Even if you don't need it now, for that small a price difference, why not get it just in case you change your mind? 

I plan to get a 50 and then perhaps add a Garmin chainstay-mounted speed/cadence sensor, depending on how accurate/stable the GPS speed turns out to be. 

I'd like to see a Stealth review that tests the satellite acquisition time under good conditions, but haven't found anything so far.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

That barfly mount is awesome. I just picked up one of the round generic barfly-type mounts for my Sigma. Love the position of the computer out in front. 

Will definitely look into the barfly if cateye ever releases the 50.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

heybrady said:


> That barfly mount is awesome. I just picked up one of the round generic barfly-type mounts for my Sigma. Love the position of the computer out in front.
> 
> Will definitely look into the barfly if cateye ever releases the 50.


I've had the 50 for about a week. The weather hasn't been that great so haven't tested it that much, but it's OK so far. I tested it next to my Cateye Micro wireless and they seem to tell a similar story data wise.


I noticed some shops are selling the Barfly for Cateye in the US, and here in the UK the Stealth 50 is available....


Anyway, my main reason for wanting this, is the cadence ANT+ which seems to work fine, also to log my rides. I always liked the simplicity of Cateye computers and they always seemed to work fine for me (didn't want a Garmin unit, although i've never used one). I uploaded to Cateye Atlas, it seems to work OK. I'll log 5 or 6 2hr rides before I upload so I can see how the battery lasts too, then I'll give more comments about how it performs, but initially:


1) It paired with the RideSense ANT+ and speed thingy on my Giant Defy Advanced without issue.

2) Initially it took a little while to acquire the GPS. I will time it next time. My car on my drive picks up GPS real quick and so does my phone so perhaps my expectations where high. Although it didn't seem to drop the signal on my ride, I'll check after I've uploaded, as one morning ride I was in thick fog for a while.

3) The instructions for CateyeAtlas.com could be a little better, also for Cateye Sync that you have to install on your PC to communicate with the unit. Although it didn't work properly going though a USB hub, it worked fine direct.

Thats all for now.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Finally found the manual for it: the unit doesn't support power "smoothing" (only shows instaneous power).
This makes it a "no go" for me -- too bad.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered a Stealth 50 from Universal Cycles. $125 shipped using 10% coupon (vip10). I plan to add the Cateye ICS11 speed/cadence sensor (~$60). If it all works, seems like a decent setup for the money. I'll post a review once I get some time on it. I'm seeing both good and bad reviews, but not enough reviews to see a pattern. I usually don't like to be an early adopter, but decided to take the chance since I've had good luck with other Cateye products.

Currently I'm using the Strava app on a Google Nexus 7 tablet to record rides.
A little bit inconvenient.


----------



## Hertz2much (May 4, 2013)

Just got my Cateye Stealth 50 today. I'm going on a 20 mile bike ride tomorrow to test it out and see how it does. I have ANT speed/cadence/HR and will upload to the cateye atlas and Strava site.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

I have a 50 on order from Wiggle. I am just fed up with Garmin having now gone through multiple Edge305's, 705's and now on my 3rd 500.

Enough is enough.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just ordered one tonight too. Biketiredirect has is for $127 with the 15% coupon. I'm kinda tired of garmin myself so I'm giving this a chance. I'm going to buy the barfly mount for it. I think the powercal will be perfect for this.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Installed my S50 this weekend. Did a 28 mile recreational ride and am commuting all this week. I'll post up a review this weekend. A few minor quirks, but so far, the S50 looks good. And upload to Strava works fine if that is important to you.


----------



## Hertz2much (May 4, 2013)

joe4702 said:


> Installed my S50 this weekend. Did a 28 mile recreational ride and am commuting all this week. I'll post up a review this weekend. A few minor quirks, but so far, the S50 looks good. And upload to Strava works fine if that is important to you.


2nd day with mine. Everything is working. This is my first GPS unit ever. Prior to the Cateye Stealth 50, I used the Bontagar Node 1.1 with speed/cadence/hr. 

Things I noticed:
1. The speed/cadence/hr lag slightly compared to my Bontager. It's hard to get used too.
2. To be able to save the route when you are done, You have to Hold the Menu button to 'zero out the route'. That saves it to the device. (weird) 
3. It uploads to Cateye Atlas and Strava fine. (You have to save as .gpx .fit for Strava)
4. The GPS is accurate on the bike trail that I ride. It put me directly on the trail with only a few feet off the trail every once in a while.
5. I like Strava better but you can add video and 'play' your route on cateye so I do both. 
6. Takes about 2-3 min to get a GPS signal. ( I only did 2 rides so far). I might update this if things improve. 
7. Unplugging the device from the USB connector is a *****.
8. The backlight screen is AWESOME
9. while the clock is on the screen, I wish they would have made it smaller and put the ride time next to it. In order to get to the ride time, you have to click the mode button while riding. 

Overall, It is doing what it supposed to do. I think its a good alternative to the $350 models out their. It allows you to store your rides. Last but not least, it keeps me riding and improving.


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

Interested in hearing more first hand experiences with this. I was looking to get the Garmin 510 bundle, but this will save me $200.


----------



## Domanfp (Apr 17, 2012)

can you load a .gpx file into the stealth 50 and have the unit show turns similar to the garmin 500s?


----------



## Hertz2much (May 4, 2013)

Domanfp said:


> can you load a .gpx file into the stealth 50 and have the unit show turns similar to the garmin 500s?


No. The Stealth 50 is not a turn-by-turn navigation unit. You will have to pony up to a the garmin 500 or 800 series. I've been using it for a week now. The GPS is very accurate and I'm able to log my rides a lot easier now. For the price point, hard to beat it.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

*A Few Random Observations*

Some observations about the Stealth 50 (S50) after 1 week of use.
3 weekend recreational rides and 5 round-trip commutes, about 100 miles total. I do not have any additional sensors.

GPS sync time - 5 to 30 seconds.

After 5 hours of commuting, battery display showed 1 bar left out of 4.
I did not let it run completely down. 

Way, way too difficult to remove unit from mount. 
Cateye should have used a push-tab release like their cyclocomputer mounts have.

3-4 second lag after stopping. When dead stopped, speed shows last speed, and moving time counter continues to increment. 
After 3-4 seconds, counter stops and speed shows 0.

Cateye Sync PC Program works, but is rudimentary and crude. 
I have to keep rebooting the S50 and/or the program to get them to talk.
So far, I haven't found the exact magic sequence to get them to talk first try.

Setting S50 configuration values from Cateye Sync works except for odometer. 
The odo value didn't "stick" so I had to set it using the S50 menus.

Upload of one file to Strava works fine. Multi-file upload did not work.
May be a Strava issue. I now have Cateye Sync create GPX files on the PC and let Strava upload those from my PC.

Few other observations:

Max speed shown on Strava ride summary page is too high by several MPH.
I think this is a Strava issue. 
The Strava speed vs time graph shows correct max speed peak, which implies the S50 data is correct.
Average speed and distance shown by Strava after upload matches what the S50 shows at the end of the ride.

Strava corrects the altitude data provided by the S50, sometimes by as much as 10-15 meters.
GPS altitude is not that accurate from my understanding, so not really an S50 issue.

So far, I like the unit, especially at the price point.
And removing the old speed sensor and wheel magnet has reduced drag dramatically. 
Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

I've had the S50 for a few weeks now, I had a cateye micro wireless before this. The Garmin units just didn't appeal to me, so I was happy when cateye announced the Stealth 50.

Likes: size; cadence sensor; gps; backlight (didn't think that would be so useful until I got a pitch flat just as the sun was going down 15 mins from home); display; it connects with my Ride Sense speed/cadence sensor without issue.

Dislikes: gps lag on startup, cateye sync - although it does seem to work better with my newer laptop than my older desktop; the mode button only works in one direction; you can't change what is displayed where on the display; the clock still continues for a few seconds after you've stopped; you have to zero the display to stop recording, but then you can no longer see the ride info unless you upload it.

Overall I'm happy with it. I'll get a bar fly for it when they eventually make it to the UK.


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

i just got mine set-up today and its not picking up a gps signal after start up... anyone else have this problem? Am i doing something wrong?

Also i set the time for NYC and on the computer its a different than real time. This im assuming is because of the GPS signal as well


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

I did a 38 mile ride today and played with the data set a bit. 

Using Cateye Sync (CS), I captured the ride data in both GPX and FIT formats.
I then did an upload from CS to both the Strava and Cateye Atlas websites.
I then used Strava to directly upload the GPX and FIT files from my PC.

Below is the summary data for each. The slight variations are interesting. It appears that upload from CS to Strava uses the FIT format. The summary data matches, complete with the too-high max speed.
I think going forward I will use direct GPX upload from within Strava for consistency. 


-----------------------ET------DST------AVG-----MAX-----Climb/Decend
S50-----------------2:37:15--38.17mi--14.5mph--36.2mph--NA
Strava--------------2:37:24--37.40mi--14.3mph--39.1mph--2715ft
Atlas---------------NA-------38.09mi--14.5mph--NA-------2726ft 
Strava (GPX file)---2:37:31--37.40mi--14.3mph--36.0mph--2744ft
Strava (FIT file)---2:37:24--37.40mi--14.3mph--39.1mph--2715ft


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

brainer23 said:


> i just got mine set-up today and its not picking up a gps signal after start up... anyone else have this problem? Am i doing something wrong?
> 
> Also i set the time for NYC and on the computer its a different than real time. This im assuming is because of the GPS signal as well


The first time out of the box it may take several minutes to acquire the satellites and download ephemeris data from them. Mine took about 2 minutes the first time. Now it's from a few to 30 seconds, depending on location and time of day (which means variations in the satellite locations).


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I guess mine was flawed and couldn't find a GPS signal; it went into sleep mode every time without finding it.

Returned it and going to buy a Garmin unit... I hate buying mediocre products and I guess i finally learned my lesson here.


----------



## Hertz2much (May 4, 2013)

It's been two weeks. The longest ride I did was 66.8 miles with it. Mind you, we took a lot of breaks. So my ride time was about 4h20min but my total time with the device on was about 7 hours. The battery showed 2 bars left. 

I use strava as my main upload source. Converting that ride to a .fit file took around 5 minutes. I thought it locked up but it did finish. 

GPS pickup time is now about 10-30sec from power on. I start from the same point every day. 

One thing i noticed is the screen is very susceptible to scratches. So if you put it in your bag, find a soft case to put it in. I now have a nick on the screen and it's annoying.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine should be here on Friday. I'm excited to try it out this weekend and report back.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

It arrived early, so I did 75 miles through canyon country near the Angeles National Forest. I think I must have messed something up because at the end of the ride, my odometer read 86mi, even though I KNOW I only did 75. And when I tried to upload the ride, it was all messed up. It said 86mi, but only 23 minutes moving time with over 13 hours elapsed. I feel like I must not have reset the session from the night before when I set up the unit.

So my initial impressions are not good at all. But I'm going to do a bunch of shorter rides next week (30-40) and see if I can dial this thing in. If not, I will be returning it.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, the deal with long press on mode to save the ride, which then immediately starts a new ride, is kind of clunky. If I end a ride and then walk around with the unit on, for example, parking the bike in my condo, it starts recording that as a new ride. If I then shut off and don't reset at the start of my next ride, I get a super long elapsed time. Or if I do reset, I get what I call "stub" rides, which are small files containing data just from me moving the GPS around after a ride. The best thing to do is at the end of the ride, long press to save it, then power off. I understand they wanted to hit a price point and keep the device simple (one button), but it's kind of clunky.

Hopefully you'll have better luck on your next rides.

I'm tempted by the on-going Garmin 800 sale and rebate, but would have to sell the S50 for a loss on E-Bay. Plus I like the smaller size of the S50 and don't need the 800 mapping features.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

If I can get the S50 to work as advertised, I will be happy. If not, I will likely try the Garmin 510. I know my wife would be happy to be able to track me on my long rides.

Still moving = still alive


----------



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

I've had mine for a week now and have used it two different times and am very happy with it for the price. Previously I was using my phone for GPS and wireless Cateye or just the Cateye for long rides. Not sure where I placed my cadence sensor but everything else works well.


----------



## MikeinTokyo (May 27, 2013)

Bought mine for $130. Had it for a week now and have done 2 rides with it. Ran my phone app with map my ride at the same time to compare. Both tracked almost identical for distance/speed. Noticed the lag on the Stealth speed while riding, which takes a bit to get used to. Only problem so far, one of my Stealth rides didn't upload properly to their site, and when I downloaded the gpx file, it also contained partial data (only the first 30 minutes of the ride). Lucky I was running both, so I still had my data from mapmyride. I don't really like the mode button ride reset/save, but I can live with it. The connect software isn't very intuitive and very basic and needs a serious update. Overall, works for the price.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

3 rides on my S50 now and I am NOT happy. Distance is WAY off. Today I did a quick 15.2 mile ride. S50 read 19mi at the end of it!?!

I looked down once and the speedometer said I was going 65mph - I wonder if that has something to do with the messed up distances.

Anyway, I'm returning the S50 and sucking it up and buying the Garmin 510.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well that's a bummer it didn't work out for you. Maybe some defective units are getting past QC. My S50 mileage total has been within 2% of what Strava reports after doing the elevation corrections.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a bit of info. I headed out on a 2 hour ride yesterday, the S50 showed 1 block on the battery indicator. I thought it may have enough power to record the ride before It ran out of charge. It wasn't the case. The battery indicator displayed empty about half an hour from home. Not long afterwards it switched off.
I assumed it would have recorded the ride up until that point, but after uploading it to Cateye Sync the ride wasn't there. I thought if I reset it the ride may be still on the unit, but it wasn't the case, the unit displayed 0.0.
Not a big deal, I'll make sure It's sufficiently charged in future.

It's set to 2 seconds for the GPS. I'll try to work out how long the unit lasts on a charge.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

I have a Stealth 50 and am impressed with it. Clearly there are features that the Garmin has, that the Stealth does not, but you would expect that.

the unit performs well, the display is very good. I do not understand people talking about the "clunkieness" of holding down the mode button to save a trip, this is exactly the same as resetting the Garmin in order to save a ride track, just a different button.

my only complaint with theStealth actually is the proprietary cable/sled for downloading and charging. Of course this means you can't use any of your other cables, but the sled is what makes the whole unit water proof.

pluses and minuses.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

wabasso said:


> I do not understand people talking about the "clunkieness" of holding down the mode button to save a trip, this is exactly the same as resetting the Garmin in order to save a ride track, just a different button.


Saving the trip also "starts" the next trip. If the unit has a signal, it's always recording trip data. I would prefer it not to start a new trip until I tell it to. I may be wrong, but I think with Garmin starting and stopping a trip are two distinct actions.

I've found a fairly serious bug this week. I decided to record my commutes to and from work as one trip instead of two separate trips as I have been doing. The Stealth 50 manual describes this on page 16.

I shut the unit off when I get to work in the AM, turn it back on when I leave work in the PM, then when I arrive home, long press on Mode to save the trip, then power off.

I did that for 4 commutes this week. When I uploaded the 4 trips, each one is well short of the actual distance. Strava and Atlas both show the ending location 1 to 1.5 miles short of my condo for each trip. I've only seen this issue on these trips, which consist of 2 rides (to work, from work) with a power cycle in between. What's weird is the DST and DST2 displays on the unit itself show the correct values. Its just the GPX trip data that is messed up. 

Any one else seeing this bug?

Here's one of my commutes. The trip end should be at the start location:
Bike Ride Profile | Commute. Poway, CA near Poway | Times and Records | Strava

ETA: Another bug I've encountered is the odometer randomly gets reset and I have to set it again. It's happened 3 times now. No pattern yet that I can discern.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello guys, I had to join to reply to this thread as my Stealth 50 is driving me mad!

Ok, so I have had two of these so far as I *thought* the first one I had just just a duff one. I have noticed several bugs and found the device to be unreliable and annoying. I have lost data from two epic rides due to the unreliability of this unit so I would not recommend anyone buy one as yet.

So, bugs as follows:

1) They do not work with Macs. I upload a ride to my apple mac and it screws up the location of my ride. Puts me in a COMPLETELY different part of the counrty to where I actually rode. My first Stealth 50 did this so I sent it back as I thought it was a duff one, but then my new one does exactly the same thing. Upload a ride to the girlfriends PC Laptop and it's fine. WTF?? It obviously can't read the data when using a mac. God knows what causes this issue but it's supposed to work with Macs too.

2) Similar issues to the post above. I rode from London to Brighton yesterday, turned it off in Brighton while I had lunch, then on again to leave Brighton. Stopped in the next village outside to have a coffee break (turn off stealth) then on again when I continue. Get to back to London later on and it's appeared to have documented the whole ride perfectly as I haven't reset the trip (114 miles in total). When I upload it to atlas or Strava the ride stops in the first village I stopped at outside Brighton, even though I didn't reset it (only 65 miles in total)!! ****ing shite. 

I am going to get rid of it and buy a Garmin 510. Whats the point in using something as a training aid if it provides inaccurate info. I am really disappointed as I wanted to love it. I love the design and the way it 'works' (I say 'works' because it doesn't in reality!) Everything else on the device works fine apart from the most important part (GPS)!

I have emailed Cateye and their UK distributes but so far no reply.

Anyone looking to buy a GPS I would say go with a Garmin or Bryton, as this Cateye one is just not reliable. 

Any more opinions from others who have used it would be great.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Lewis - after returning my S50, I'm loving the Garmin 510. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2013)

tvJefe said:


> Lewis - after returning my S50, I'm loving the Garmin 510. Absolutely loving it!



Think that's all the convincing I need dude thanks!


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

e


Lewis said:


> Hello guys, I had to join to reply to this thread as my Stealth 50 is driving me mad!
> 
> 2) Similar issues to the post above. I rode from London to Brighton yesterday, turned it off in Brighton while I had lunch, then on again to leave Brighton. Stopped in the next village outside to have a coffee break (turn off stealth) then on again when I continue. Get to back to London later on and it's appeared to have documented the whole ride perfectly as I haven't reset the trip (114 miles in total). When I upload it to atlas or Strava the ride stops in the first village I stopped at outside Brighton, even though I didn't reset it (only 65 miles in total)!! ****ing shite.


Thanks for the update. Yep, this is the bug I am seeing also. I looked at the contents of the .ces file (Cateye Sync File) and the ride summary data (total mileage, start time, end time) at the top of the file is correct, but the trackpoints from last part of the ride are all missing. Since Strava and Cateye Atlas (and I assume other similar websites) compute ride distance based on the trackpoint data, they come up short.

I guess the only hope is the problem is with Cateye Sync and not the S50 itself. Either way, it's pretty disappointing Cateye didn't find a serious bug like this before shipping the units.


----------



## swmlon (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the S50, I'm liking it so far, but the only niggle I have is the lag in the timer when I come to a close at traffic lights. Today I used Strava on my phone to compare, and I found that there was a 1 minute difference in ride time over just a short (stop-start) 3 mile ride through London.
If anyone is using the S50 with a speed and/or cadence sensor, does pairing these with the device override the ride timer using GPS and hence reduce this lag time? Your input would be appreciated in helping me decide whether to buy a speed sensor or to scrap the S50 altogether.
Thanks
Shing


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

swmlon said:


> I have the S50, I'm liking it so far, but the only niggle I have is the lag in the timer when I come to a close at traffic lights. Today I used Strava on my phone to compare, and I found that there was a 1 minute difference in ride time over just a short (stop-start) 3 mile ride through London.
> If anyone is using the S50 with a speed and/or cadence sensor, does pairing these with the device override the ride timer using GPS and hence reduce this lag time? Your input would be appreciated in helping me decide whether to buy a speed sensor or to scrap the S50 altogether.
> Thanks
> Shing


On Strava for one of my rides it has:


Time01:46:56Elapsed Time01:48:38

<tbody>

</tbody> 
I'm wondering if this shows the difference in time you mention. Does this show the correct time compared to you phone for your ride? Although I use a cadence sensor, there is always a few seconds until the time stops at traffic lights.


----------



## swmlon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronin said:


> On Strava for one of my rides it has:
> 
> 
> Time01:46:56Elapsed Time01:48:38
> ...


No, the difference is in the Time (which is the total ride time). This morning on Strava (through my phone) is stated that the ride time was 14min 25sec, and on the S50 it read 15min 22sec as I had wanted to compare.

When I come to lights, the timer keeps registering for up to 4-5 seconds.

It sounds like even with using a sensor this doesn't eliminate the lag for when the timer starts.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2013)

joe4702 said:


> e
> Thanks for the update. Yep, this is the bug I am seeing also. I looked at the contents of the .ces file (Cateye Sync File) and the ride summary data (total mileage, start time, end time) at the top of the file is correct, but the trackpoints from last part of the ride are all missing. Since Strava and Cateye Atlas (and I assume other similar websites) compute ride distance based on the trackpoint data, they come up short.
> 
> I guess the only hope is the problem is with Cateye Sync and not the S50 itself. Either way, it's pretty disappointing Cateye didn't find a serious bug like this before shipping the units.



Yes it is disappointing. I really wanted to like it but now I am over it to be honest! My THIRD replacement has arrived today and if that still isn't working correctly it's going back and will buy the Garmin 510. What's even more tragic is that it doesn't work with the Apple Mac, as even their tech video on YouTube shows the guy pairing it to a Mac?? WTF! 

How do you check the ride data as you mentioned above? That would be interesting to know. Surely if they correct that problem then the actual data held on the device should still be correct?


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lewis said:


> How do you check the ride data as you mentioned above? That would be interesting to know. Surely if they correct that problem then the actual data held on the device should still be correct?


In the CateyeSync program (the PC program you use to download from the S50), on the Download page, there is an "Export" button. Select the trip(s) you want, then hit Export. It will give you a choice of 3 file formats - .gpx, .ces and .fit. If you want all 3 types, you have to do the Export 3 times. I've been saving all my trips in all 3 formats for now. 

The files get saved on your PC in a directory you select. The gpx and ces files are ASCII text so you can examine them in a text editor. Both look like XML files but the .ces has some extra summary info at the top. The .fit file is binary.

The other option is to use Strava. Strava will create a GPX file on your PC for any ride you have uploaded to it. I don't remember off the top of my head where the menu option is. Note that the GPX file from Strava will differ somewhat from the one Exported by Cateye Sync. Strava strips out any 'speed' entries and also does altitude correction, so the trackpoint data will be slightly different.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I was the OP on this thread and was really looking forward to the CS50, but after seeing all the shipping delays (February became March and became whenever) and now all the buggy-ness of these reviews, I think I'll pass. Either I'll save up for a Garmin or keep using my phone. 

It is a wonder how a well-regarded company like Cateye would put out such a buggy (I won't say defective) device. Hopefully they have been working hard on a firmware upgrade that will cure most of these problems.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2013)

heybrady said:


> I was the OP on this thread and was really looking forward to the CS50, but after seeing all the shipping delays (February became March and became whenever) and now all the buggy-ness of these reviews, I think I'll pass. Either I'll save up for a Garmin or keep using my phone.
> 
> It is a wonder how a well-regarded company like Cateye would put out such a buggy (I won't say defective) device. Hopefully they have been working hard on a firmware upgrade that will cure most of these problems.


So has anyone else had any problems loading their rides onto Strava/Atlas using their Apple Macs?


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

heybrady said:


> Hopefully they have been working hard on a firmware upgrade that will cure most of these problems.


Question is whether the device even supports a firmware upgrade. 
So far, there is no such option in the Cateye Sync program. That could be added of course, but only if the Stealth hardware and firmware support upgrading. 

I'm not convinced the multi-ride trip bug is the Stealth. It could be those trips are downloaded to Cateye Sync differently (in pieces) and it's not combining them into the one trip file correctly. Dunno. Just guessing. It is a weird bug. I found if I vary my commute route, sometimes the round-trip data is fine. I haven't found any pattern to when it works correctly vs. not (time, distance, time powered off, time of day, etc).

ETA: I bought an Edge 500 on sale and got a $50 Garmin rebate also.
Got tired of dealing with the S50 multi-ride trip bug and clunky PC software. 
The 500 has been great so far. I like the additional data and configurability over the S50. It also handles my round trip commutes perfectly.


----------



## 4eyes2wheels (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi there fellow cyclists - just bought a "*Cateye Stealth 50 GPS with HR and Speed/Cadance Sensor" from wiggle to go on my Defy.

Setting up has been a bit complicated but I have the cadence and speed sensors working. I'm on a turbo right now due to ill health and pouring rain so the GPS tracking isn't much use right now but two issues - the heart rate monitor doesn't appear to be picking up a signal and the power rating in watts isn't being displayed.

Have I missed something obvious or even subtle?

I have removed the tabs on the batteries for all sensors . . .

Please help!

Thanks

Jon*


----------



## 4eyes2wheels (Aug 24, 2013)

Heart rate monitor now paired up! 

Am I being dumb - does the Speed / Cadence sensor supplied NOT act as a power meter?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

No, it does not. You need a true power meter to act as a power meter.


----------



## 4eyes2wheels (Aug 24, 2013)

heybrady said:


> No, it does not. You need a true power meter to act as a power meter.


Oh snap - in that case I have allowed myself to be a bit naive. Thanks


----------



## jonel33 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Partial trip downloads to CatEye Atlas*

There have been a few postings in this thread concerning a bug with the Stealth 50 sometimes not downloading a complete ride to CatEye Atlas - possibly a CatSync problem. I have had this happen to me a couple of times but I was using an older version of CatSync. I downloaded the latest version today. I was wondering if this problem of short changing on the trip downloads is still happening or has it been resolved.

Other than the two partial downloads I've experienced I have been satisfied with the Stealth 50. I'm sure there are better units out there but the 50 meets my needs. I also keep a written journal of my rides so this bug isn't the end of the world for me. But I do like seeing my rides on the map.

Thanks for any info.

John


----------



## apt (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, I've had a S50 since May. Took it to the Pyrenees with me to record a multi-day east-west crossing and was exceedingly frustrated by the crap CateyeSync software. It lost one day trip entirely, and dumped half of another. And still deleted the original track off the device to add insult to injury. I think the fault was the PC software (1.02), not the device. A new version (1.03) became available after I returned and that version has been considerably less flaky. 
Only thing now is that the speed resolution when uploaded to Strava is about 6km/h (ie. 0-6-12-18), despite being 0.1km/h resolution in the exported version of the data [edit]. 
I'll keep the beast - the machine itself does the business - but cannot recommend it as a complete solution due to poor quality software from CatEye.
Cheers, APT


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I got me a Garmin edge 500 from Amazon on black Friday. Originally I didn't want one, but it's a very similar size to the S50. The screen on the S50 is much better. The available data on the Garmin is much better. 
It's great being able to see gradient and heading...

All in all, I like both units. On the Garmin you have easier access to trip data, as it acts like a usb drive in Windows. The S50 software allows easier uploading to strava. The S50 seems a little more robust; if cateye make a new S50, and can give it extra data and make more info available on screen, then Garmin would have strong competition.

Perhaps the next edge will be better, I don't feel the 510 is there yet. For me readability in all conditions is very high on my list of priorities. Something with a screen like an e-reader would be good. 

Data wise they seem to be similar, but I just noticed the edge 500 it's showing greater elevation gain than the S50, I wonder which one is right...


----------



## benze (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but figured this would be as good a place as any to post.

I just picked up a Stealth 50 today and was playing around with it prior to installing it on my bike. I noticed that when I got put it on the counter and stopped moving it eventually went into sleep mode - or at least I thought. It only displayed the clock. Then evening came around and the back light automatically kicked in. So there went the battery.

Are we really supposed to power it down after every ride? Do I have to pull it off the mount and turn it off? And before every ride turn it on and wait for it to sync to the satellites?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm currently using the 10 and it sucks. What a waste of money.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

The Mavic Alti model at $90 does a good job. I've had mine since 2012 and regularly ride the canyons in an around Malibu. You calibrate the device once at a known altitude level. Living near the ocean makes this a no-brainer. But every airport, for instance, has a published elevation. And so do many large civic buildings.

Barometric altitude readings are not instantaneous. There is a bit of a time lag.


----------



## Scpete (Apr 14, 2006)

Put me down as another disappointed user of the Cateye Stealth. If you still want to purchase one, look on Ebay in a week or so as I will prolly be putting it on there.
I prolly shouldn't have gotten one in the first place, as I am not a Strava user and really did not care that much about recording my routes. I tend to ride the same route most of the time as a recreational-fitness rider so not necessary. But my LBS talked me into it when I bought a new bike.
Problems:
- Software cumbersome to install and pratically useless. I noticed rides were much longer than I knew they were. It's because the unit does not turn itself off and it was recording the ride home (in my car). That renders the total miles and mph data useless. I also had the issue with it inexplicably breaking rides up into smaller units. There are numerous other problems with the software, mentioned earlier. But since this is the main point of getting the device you should stay away unless willing to work through the issues.
- You cannot have 2 data screens (in addition to real time mph) on at the same time. I liked my old computer as I could have ride distance and average mph showing at once. (Admittedly, I could have figured that out before hand.)
I'll stop here as most other probs have been previoulsy mentioned.


----------



## Scpete (Apr 14, 2006)

Put me down as another disappointed user of the Cateye Stealth. If you still want to purchase one, look on Ebay in a week or so as I will prolly be putting it on there.
I prolly shouldn't have gotten one in the first place, as I am not a Strava user and really did not care that much about recording my routes. I tend to ride the same route most of the time as a recreational-fitness rider so not necessary. But my LBS talked me into it when I bought a new bike.
Problems:
- Software cumbersome to install and pratically useless. I noticed rides were much longer than I knew they were. It's because the unit does not turn itself off and it was recording the ride home (in my car). That renders the total miles and mph data useless. I also had the issue with it inexplicably breaking rides up into smaller units. There are numerous other problems with the software, mentioned earlier. But since this is the main point of getting the device you should stay away unless willing to work through the issues.
- You cannot have 2 data screens (in addition to real time mph) on at the same time. I liked my old computer as I could have ride distance and average mph showing at once. (Admittedly, I could have figured that out before hand.)
I'll stop here as most other probs have been previoulsy mentioned.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why don't you turn the unit off before you get in the car.... otherwise you can crop the output.
Mine works fine.


----------



## Scpete (Apr 14, 2006)

duriel said:


> Why don't you turn the unit off before you get in the car.... otherwise you can crop the output.
> Mine works fine.


I will from now on. Just thought this was an odd issue as I know on one ride I had finished my ride a good hour before I left in my car. Other problems, I couldn't tag rides with a name, software refused to let me do it; it downloaded some rides numerous times with separate entries, confusing.
I use a Garmin to run with so I know there are easier, better systems out there.


----------

